# Hamilton & District Aquarium Society Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Get ready for the biggest fall auction on October 3rd. Click on the link for details. http://www.hdas.ca/fallauction.html


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

A friend and I are going. Hopefully theres some nice stuff there, never been =D


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> Get ready for the biggest spring auction on October 3rd. Click on the link for details. http://www.hdas.ca/fallauction.html


Did you just say "spring auction"? but it would be nice to have spring again in October so summer would not be too far behind


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Oops it must have been a wishful moment. On the other side of the world it's Spring.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I might have to go check this one out. How long does the auction usually take? What do they usually have here? More fish? Plants? Any hardware?

Thanks
Wil


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

These auctions would be bad news for me....I will end up going home with more things that I don't need right now lol.

I've always wanted to check one out though but now probably isn't the best time.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> These auctions would be bad news for me....I will end up going home with more things that I don't need right now lol.
> 
> I've always wanted to check one out though but now probably isn't the best time.


LOL....I probably shouldn't go either, but why not!! LOL D, if you decide to go, let me know!

Wil


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

the Auctions take a long time. Usually ends around 5 pm so like 8 hours. But it all depends on what people bring. There is everything at an auction.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There are lots of fish and plants and some new dry goods. Also good things that work and used tanks up to 30 gallons.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> There are lots of fish and plants and some new dry goods. Also good things that work and used tanks up to 30 gallons.


Hmm, looks like im going X3 I hope I dont spend too much when I go there D= knowing me I will


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Auctions*

Hi all just returned from the Sarnia show and auction it was probalely the largest show and auction that Sarnia has had in some time. There was great deals to be had trios of black moscow guppies for $10, angels 6 fry for $5, air pumps, filters, plants, fish food, 30 gal. tanks $20, books, canopys with lights many more fish as well. Great Show and Auction put on by Sarnia fish club. Just can't wait for Londons Show and Auction on Sept. 26/10.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Hi all just returned from the Sarnia show and auction it was probalely the largest show and auction that Sarnia has had in some time. There was great deals to be had trios of black moscow guppies for $10, angels 6 fry for $5, air pumps, filters, plants, fish food, 30 gal. tanks $20, books, canopys with lights many more fish as well. Great Show and Auction put on by Sarnia fish club. Just can't wait for Londons Show and Auction on Sept. 26/10.


Whats londons show like?  any good deals?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The London auction is one of the best and biggest of all the auctions it has just about anything you need and lots of fish. Google London Aquaria society for a map and details of the show and auction.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The London Auction is always a good one. I have never been disappointed. Last time I got 2 Amazon sword plants that were huge! like 12$ each and they completely filled a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I will be sending some "different" plants and can send requests. Wish I could attend but I've got the Calgary one the same day!! If only I had a split personality...


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> Get ready for the biggest fall auction on October 3rd. Click on the link for details. http://www.hdas.ca/fallauction.html


I've been to a couple of the HDAS ones... decent variety of fish available. 
Lots of fun - door prizes, raffles, food, 50/50 draws.

if you buy stuff at auction, you can get so much more than in store and better quality because if you find out who the sellers are, you can actually talk to the breeder


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How can I attend the Hamilton auction? Do I just need to show up at the door, or do I need to do something first?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Just show up. If you are planning on selling the info is on their site.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Had a great time at the London Auction. Lots of cool stuff. I bought way to many plants. I was surprised at how many used tanks were there. Most went for under ten bucks. The Waterdown show is next week. I'll have to see what cool stuff they have....

Lee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump for SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY's Auction!

HDAS FALL AUCTION & SHOW
Date: Sunday, October 3, 2010
Royal Canadian Legion Branch 551
79 Hamilton St N. Waterdown, Ontario

Doors at 8:00am
Auction starts at 10:00am
Your auction'd items registered before 9:30am

See you there, or you'll be []


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Everyone from here should wear name tags so we can recognize each other!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

TBemba said:


> Well everyone but me. I would not really be into doing that....


  

I'll be wearing a Red and Yellow hat that says "INVINCIBLE" on the side. Can't miss it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I'll be wearing a Red and Yellow hat that says "INVINCIBLE" on the side. Can't miss it.


How did you do that?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Muahahahaha. Super powers.

But really, I'm subscribed to the thread, so I read the reply in the email and saw you had edited it out, so I thought i'd stick it you you. lol, sorry?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Muahahahaha. Super powers.
> 
> But really, I'm subscribed to the thread, so I read the reply in the email and saw you had edited it out, so I thought i'd stick it you you. lol, sorry?


If i edited the post wouldn't have the edit post thingy? so your saying that feature isn't working?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think if you have edited the post within a minute of posting it, and before anyone else has loaded the page the post is on, it will not put the "last edited by" tag at the bottom.

But since the email goes out almost immediately, it shows what you originally posted and not your edit soon after.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

so you should use the preview button on new posts?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you are posting something you might want to take back immediately after you see it in print, yeah!


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder how many people are going =o I am


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Angelic said:


> I wonder how many people are going =o I am


usually hamilton is well attended. buyer numbers usually go up to 100+.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Everyone from here should wear name tags so we can recognize each other!


I would but then i'd feel like such a dork. My dad and my friends would laugh at me =( 100+ buyers?! Oh my =o So should you go early and register?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have something to auction, then you must register it between 8:00 and 9:30. if you are buying only, auction begins at 10:00 and you simply get a bidders number.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Is everything there up for auction or are some things just sold? =.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

not sure, but i think just auction?


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

no need to go early. buyer number has no effect - just need one to bid on items and for your tab.

 some people just go in the morning and leave, and some go in the afternoon and alot stay for the whole day. depends what they are looking for and when it comes up for bidding.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Most of the items are auction, with the exception of some vendors that may be there (there wasn't any vendors at the spring auction). Usually there is also some 50/50 draws and a raffle for an aquarium tank.

Likely not going to make this one as my daughter's B-day party is tomorrow. maybe I can get there for 2:00 or so.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Hey*

Is anyone going from Barrie or New Market or in that area.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Seems like people are coming from all over this part of southern ontario, but if you are after a late carpool, i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Going early :3 see you guys there


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Note to self: Never go to an auction on 4 hours sleep. I'm dieing XD


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Angelic said:


> Note to self: Never go to an auction on 4 hours sleep. I'm dieing XD


I seen you there but I didn't see you buying anything?

you are shorter in real life (tiny)


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

got some dw with plants and a few angels and my friends boyfriend got 3 discus and a bunch of other chiclids also my dad got atleast 5 bags of plants

Obviously i'm sohrter in real life lol, noones seen me before


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Angelic said:


> got some dw with plants and a few angels and my friends boyfriend got 3 discus and a bunch of other chiclids also my dad got atleast 5 bags of plants
> 
> Obviously i'm sohrter in real life lol, noones seen me before


So are we going to see a new thread with pictures of all your new acquisitions?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Angelic said:


> got some dw with plants and a few angels and my friends boyfriend got 3 discus and a bunch of other chiclids also my dad got atleast 5 bags of plants
> 
> Obviously i'm sohrter in real life lol, noones seen me before


Wait till you see me, I am the shortest in GTAA


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Bet I'm shorter  If youre shorty though i'll feel tall for once ^o^

TBemba- Yes i'll post pictures, I wish I got more angels then I did but there were none that were a good size that looked really nice. Got one of the black ones with red eyes though. Someone out bidded me on the golds =( Oh well, always next time =P


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Angelic, your dad got some great deals on plants.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Angelic said:


> Note to self: Never go to an auction on 4 hours sleep. I'm dieing XD


LOL....4 hours??!! I wish!! I think I got home around 5 am.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Wait till you see me, I am the shortest in GTAA


LOL...You'll lose that bet!! Angelic is pretty / short.... 

Was nice meeting you Angelic. Wish I had looked at this thread before I went, maybe I could have met a few more of you!!

So what did everyone else get?

I got some Demasoni, a couple of kingomas, couple of sydontis petricola's and some barteri.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Any other goodies there? Was there alot of people?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Not as much Hardware as sometimes. Prices were pretty high must have something to do with T.O people bidding outrageous had java moss going for over $10 a bag.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Wait till you see me, I am the shortest in GTAA


Even the hardward that was there wasn't anything you would want. No good filters that I saw anyways.

Ya a few plants seemed to go kinda high! I wanted some Anubias nana but that ones that I saw, seemed to get a little high in price. Oh well.

D, You have any Anubias nana?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Even the hardward that was there wasn't anything you would want. No good filters that I saw anyways.
> 
> Ya a few plants seemed to go kinda high! I wanted some Anubias nana but that ones that I saw, seemed to get a little high in price. Oh well.
> 
> D, You have any Anubias nana?


Wow that sucks...not much but you're welcome to a piece to start out with. It's all tangled with moss right now though.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I picked up a huge tiger lotus for $10, 5 albino bristlenose plecos for $5, and 4 long finned plecos for $13.

Also got a small piece of driftwood with anabius nana and java moss tied onto it for $7. One large Madagascar lace was there but went for $19, so I passed. 

It was a good day but didnt meet many people. Next time


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It was a good auction but it was mostly fish. Not a lot of hardware and the plants weren't very exotic. Almost went for the Cryptocoryne Nurii but I bought way to much at the London show and I have no room left in my tanks. Two Sundays in a row I think I have heard about as much Latin as I can stand!

Lee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree. I can understand some latin, but can hardly pronounce it. The auctioneers are pretty knowledgable, it's not very smart of them to not also include a common name over the mic when introducing the next auction fish.

I went hoping to find some celestial pearl danios, and won both of the two batches in the auction. I also went to buy some plants and picked up a huge mass of Byxa Japonica for only $3!!!

There was a good Corydoras selection, guppy selection, some beautiful swordtails, lots of cherry shrimp, red claw shrimp and snails. Some people nearly stole those bristlenose plecos at the prices they were going, and there was a great variety of morphs and finnages among them. A few discus at great prices and I saw one top of the line of a morph I can't recal right now- but it was seriously gorgeous.

I saw a bag of 12 assassin snails for for only $4 right at the end of the auction. in the beggining bags of 4 were going for maybe $4-7.

Even though the price for plants was all over the place, some high, some low, i personally think that the plant prices accross the board were far lower than retail pricing, so I know that many deals were still had. In the last hour and a half of the auction the plant prices came down some. Some anubias went for only $4.

I was dissapointed not to see even one tetra in the auction though. And there was no stem plants at all practically.

All in all, very successful day. Well run, at a good pace, with a good number of people to keep the bids going but not to overwhelm.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well you don't usually see tera's in the Auction because not very many hobbyist breed neons. A few do and also some fish in the auction are store bought. but the majority of all fish and plans are what hobbyist bring to sell are breed or propagated by them.

That is why you will see alot of BN plecos, African cichlids, live bearers, betta's, south american. whatever the locals are breeding


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh I understand that, but I had hoped to see a few things beyond those. Keep in mind that some hobbyist like Charlie Drew of HDAS don't only breed those sp. 

But the stem plan selection was poor, for the next one I'll be sure to grow out some stem clippings to take. i'm betting the KW oktoberfish will have lots more.

PS, i was the big tall guy wearing the Yellow and red hat and CANUCK shirt.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

hey Will, I recognized you from alternative aquariums. Next time I'll come up and say hi, I was the guy wearing a Blue hooded sweatshirt and shaved head.

Too bad the store went under, hope you found something else. What did you get at the auction?


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

I was a fish auction virgin before Sunday, it was a interesting event for sure, there sure was alot of BN pleco's, I was really expecting some more rare species, ones that are not really carried in stores too often...would have liked some of those CPD's...next time

Just out of curiosity how do the other district auctions compare to the Hamilton one as far as amount of people and fish, or selection of items?

ps. are alot of the ppl who attended the auction from the Hamilton area? I think I saw a few ppl from this forum based on profile pics and such


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

hey guys, i just had a question in regard to the auctio, how does one try to contact a seller from the action, thnx, had a good time at the auction lots of good things wish i brought more money


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> I was a fish auction virgin before Sunday, it was a interesting event for sure, there sure was alot of BN pleco's, I was really expecting some more rare species, ones that are not really carried in stores too often...would have liked some of those CPD's...next time
> 
> Just out of curiosity how do the other district auctions compare to the Hamilton one as far as amount of people and fish, or selection of items?
> 
> ps. are alot of the ppl who attended the auction from the Hamilton area? I think I saw a few ppl from this forum based on profile pics and such


Did you with the 29 gallon kit? If so, I outbid you for the CPDs.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Dis said:


> hey Will, I recognized you from alternative aquariums. Next time I'll come up and say hi, I was the guy wearing a Blue hooded sweatshirt and shaved head.
> 
> Too bad the store went under, hope you found something else. What did you get at the auction?


I'm not working at another aquarium store yet, but had some offers from a couple big als. I didn't accept them and don't think I will. When i win lottomax this weekend I'll open a store, K? hah.

I got 9 CPDs and some cheap Blyxa Japonica, and a giant hairgrass. 
I also bid but did not win on, 2 batches of tatia perugiae, a second giant hairgrass, and some other plants.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Did you with the 29 gallon kit? If so, I outbid you for the CPDs.


hey, no I never actually bid, was just taking a look, but I will definitely be bidding next time...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

1st off you have to understand these auctions are fish club auctions. 

What is a fish club? well it is a group of people that get together once a month in the fall and winter and take the summer off. They have been around for a long time and over the years club members get older and a good percentage of the membership of these clubs are old people. 30 - 90 mainly a lot of old dudes 

These guys & gals have a wealth of knowledge and can be an amazing untaped resource for information mentoring etc....

But an FYI when you get old and been in the hobby for a long time your interest ebb and flow and most people that survive this hobby get into breeding fish and gathering points for breeding them and win awards and show fish. These are the people that bring 90% of all the items.

The hyped fish in the hobby the rare/wild caught/inverts the ones that are bought and sold on PN and other fish sites are not what most of these guys are into they have seen all the trends over the years and get fish on their own agenda.

If you young people would start going to meetings and give it a try(might not be your thing) not really mine. I have been a member off and on over the years.

Then 2 things would happen

1) young guys would start breeding fish and what they like will be more available.
2) People would be able to get a wider selection of fish and at a great price.

What is brought to an auction is what people bring to the auction.

What did you bring 

Also if you put your info on the bag of fish you are selling at an auction you have no idea who will be ringing you up. 

The idea of the auction is I am going to sell my fish and not have to deal with the buyer.

Lastly why aren't there any rare expensive plecos? pretty easy to sell them to LFS or to fellow hobbyiest or on PN


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry are you asking me?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> sorry are you asking me?


Man, I knew that would be the only thing that would get attention.

Nope it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I asked because you didn't address somone and you seem to provide answers for things I hadn't mentioned at all. Smileys always bring attention too.  

And as for the rest, you're pretty much preaching to the choir. I am young and I am part of HDAS and was an active member on their forums, which is empty because not enough of their majority senior member base used the internet or something, lol. I do think you're reading into my comment a bit much.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

djtbster said:


> hey guys, i just had a question in regard to the auctio, how does one try to contact a seller from the action, thnx, had a good time at the auction lots of good things wish i brought more money


The general rule is: "you don't". But I'm sure if you ask nicely someone at HDAS might be able to point you the right direction.

Still a buyers market (been like that the entire 2009/2010). Many deals to be had. People who go to these auctions generally have a good idea of what retail goes for, and items would go below or at retail minus the tax. But quality is generally far superior than store livestock.

I was there, but didn't stay the whole length. Not much caught my eyes so I left after Jerry outbid me on an overflow box for an outrageously low price of $20.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

zenafish said:


> The general rule is: "you don't". But I'm sure if you ask nicely someone at HDAS might be able to point you the right direction.
> 
> Still a buyers market (been like that the entire 2009/2010). Many deals to be had. People who go to these auctions generally have a good idea of what retail goes for, and items would go below or at retail minus the tax. But quality is generally far superior than store livestock.
> 
> I was there, but didn't stay the whole length. Not much caught my eyes so I left after Jerry outbid me on an overflow box for an outrageously low price of $20.


thx just wanted to touch base since i want to purchase more of there livestock if they were available


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

By the way, I'd just like post a comment on what a good job the Auctioneers do. I've never stayed long enough to see all the tables cleared but I hope they get a standing ovation at the end of the day!

Lee


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm would like to know who is the seller for these "Celestial Pearl Danios" 

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I won a bag of two males and two females, put in the Auction by Charlie Drew of HDAS.
I won a second batch in a bottle, of 5 fish, from an unknown seller.
As far as I know that was all the cpd's available that day. If you don't know Mr Drew personally, you could go to an HDAS meeting (second thursday of month at Church of resurection in Hamilton, 8pm) and see him there. He's a nice guy, incredibly knowledgeable and a hobby veteran.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> By the way, I'd just like post a comment on what a good job the Auctioneers do. I've never stayed long enough to see all the tables cleared but I hope they get a standing ovation at the end of the day!
> 
> Lee


I concur! Everything was well done and organized.

The one show piece that caught my eye was the Belonesox belizanus, (I believe) just read about them about a week ago, so it was interesting too see! Congrats to whomever the owner is...(and if you have any fry *winkwink* feel free to let me know)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> The one show piece that caught my eye was the Belonesox belizanus, (I believe) just read about them about a week ago, so it was interesting too see! Congrats to whomever the owner is...(and if you have any fry *winkwink* feel free to let me know)


I didn't get a chance to see it but heard it being auctioned. Just googled them. Looks like a guppy and a hujeta gar did the naughty... pretty crazy fish. I think I saw them, or something very similar at Big als Hamilton recently. The tank was not labled as the shipment had just arrived the day I saw them.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

It was auctioned? I thought it was in the show section?

But yes I agree that it is definitly a crazy looking fish, I'm always looking for something different and that really qualifies.

Thanks for the info Will Hayward.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I must be mestaken then. I heard to much latin that day. there were a fair amount of libearers auctioned so I'm mixed up maybe.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

No worries slick, for all I know you could be right...I didn't stay for the whole auction.

I have seen those halfbeaks at big als before but never the belonesox...i will have to keep a better eye out


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that someone in Kitchener has some. I am not sure he has bred them but he seems to be able to breed a lot of fish..... 

So Slick, if you go to the KWAS Auction on October 24th you may be able too see some up for bid


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Angelic, your dad got some great deals on plants.


Yeah for sure. He has enough java moss to feel three large tanks. Had to of been the biggest bag there and he got it for 3 dollars. I really wish I got some val =/ Next time i'm gonna save up some money to take with me because I really didnt have enough. Two out of the three angels I got are a little on the small side, not sure if I want them


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, and today one of my older kois laid eggs on one of my sword plants ;D Wish I got more angels and more plants. Too bad nect auction is so far away and I cant make it to the october one cause its halloween, unless I go early in the day, its my boyfriends birthday =(


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I won a bag of two males and two females, put in the Auction by Charlie Drew of HDAS.
> I won a second batch in a bottle, of 5 fish, from an unknown seller.
> As far as I know that was all the cpd's available that day. If you don't know Mr Drew personally, you could go to an HDAS meeting (second thursday of month at Church of resurection in Hamilton, 8pm) and see him there. He's a nice guy, incredibly knowledgeable and a hobby veteran.


Glad you got some  Right when I heard them come up I hoped you were there to get some.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

* Fall 2010 Shows and Auctions 
*

September 18, 2010 Sarnia Aquarium Society *SHOW & AUCTION* 
September 18 - 19, 2010 Canadian Reptile Breeders *EXPO & CONFERENCE* 
September 26, 2010 London Aquaria Society *SHOW & AUCTION* 
October 3, 2010 Hamilton & District Aquarium Society *SHOW & AUCTION* 
October 24, 2010 Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society *SHOW & AUCTION* 
October 31, 2010 St Catharines & Area Aquarium Society *SHOW & AUCTION* 
November 7, 2010 Peel Regional Aquarium Society *AUCTION ONLY* 
November 7, 2010 Tropical Fish Club of Erie County *AUCTION ONLY*


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh thanks  Hopefully they arent too far  I'd love to go to another auction soon. If I can go to the halloween one im so weraring my costume there  Now if I could only find a way there =/ Not sure if my dad's up for the hour drive


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks TBemba, not entirely sure if you being sarcastic in your post, but thanks for the heads up, its actually funny that you mentioned KWAS, as I just messaged someone seconds before reading your post. So Thanks!

Might have to head up to Kitchener then...this is sort of addicting...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ya I might have to check out the K/W show/auction! Not that I need anything else. LOL


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Who's coming this sunday to the auction?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

george said:


> Who's coming this sunday to the auction?


Hamilton is having another auction?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, wrong topic. Was meant for Kitchener-Waterloo Oktoberfish.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> * Fall 2010 Shows and Auctions
> *
> 
> [Peel Regional Aquarium Society *AUCTION ONLY*
> ...


----------

